# Dog abuser caugh on camera



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

This video is really hard to watch, I feel so bad. Hope this guy will have to paid for what he did! Poor little baby...

Dog Abuser Caught On Camera


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's lucky it wasn't me behind that camera or I'd run down and put a neuce around his neck and kick every one of his ribs in half.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> He's lucky it wasn't me behind that camera or I'd run down and put a neuce around his neck and kick every one of his ribs in half.


I would watch Konotashi do it and not report it.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I agree with Konotashi! I would have to kick his u know what if I ever seen any one hurt an animal that way.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i need the address's of all these pieces of #[email protected]%


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> i need the address's of all these pieces of #[email protected]%


Ya, that's an idea.

We'll send Konotashi and Josh over to their houses to deal with them.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cool, we'll form a non-profit organziation to fund the "lesson teaching" of abusive dog owners.

then i can submit my travel expenses for reimbursement


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> cool, we'll form a non-profit organziation to fund the "lesson teaching" of abusive dog owners.
> 
> then i can submit my travel expenses for reimbursement


:rofl:


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Sad part is he will get a slap on the wrist... 

Never mind, I'd say he's off scott free.

I need a bow and arrow and some slow acting poison..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont even want to know what happened after he disappeared behind those trees. The beatings could have gotten worse because he was hidden and out of view.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope that poor baby slipped out of his collar and got away from that horrible guy maybe then he might have a chance to find a loving home.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Horrible !


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

:shocked: That's sick! I would be right there with Konotashi and Josh. No way would I witness that and not go after that guy!


I'm all for a non-profit ass-kicking dog abuser organization! :angryfire:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's more on the story. "Knee Hill Park" is near Woolwich, in South London, and this happened on October 1st.

Man Kicks Dog in Knee Hill Park ( London ): Do you recognize him? Our Compass

If anyone lives in that area and knows who this guy is, or sees him again for that matter, they're encouraged to call the RSPCA (Obviously).


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I watched the first 30sec then had to stop!

I swear I ever see something like that in person I will literally put a collar around his neck and ah well I am not going to get graphic but he would be begging for mercy


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Geese I just can't get that video out of my head I am so broken hearted I so wish that I would be able to find that pup and take him!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would never ever ever ever, did I say ever be able to stand quietly behind the camera and film. I would have followed him and if this state would allow me to carry my gun I would have pulled it in the SOB and said give me your dog!!!!

I am going to hug my pups now.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

wow if I was filming that I'd chase after him and kick his @$$. Why are people so stupid?! I hope who ever was filming that turned in the video so this a-hole could be caught. poor poor poor baby


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

he looks like a young guy for sure... and what was the dog doing wrong anyway? not walking fast enough?!?!?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I would love to drag him around and throw in a kick where it hurts but the chain wouldn't be around his neck!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is going to get BAD KARMA!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

some people are sick, hurting an innocent animal. the camera person is just as guilty as the abuser.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

SICK!!!! I would love to get my shotgun out and give this loser a piece of my mind!


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

What a punk


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Poor dog!
I turned the TV on the other day and it was on one of those talk shows and they were showing "unbelievable" videos and one of them was from the elevator of an apartment building in which the guy got in the elevator, kicked his little dog (and I'm talking like a small terrier-sized dog), then he patted his leg and coaxed the dog over. When the dog came over and jumped up on him he pet him and then kicked him again. It was completely ridiculous, the poor dog hit the side of the elevator. I had to stop watching at that point.

It's so awful to see people abuse their dogs


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

As sick as that puke is, remember that there are plenty of people who abuse their kids in a similarly disgusting way. Makes you wonder if there's something in the water...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I swear to God, I would have found a stick or a rock and clobbered him right in the head. If I had been the camera person, I would have filmed it to get the evidence then I would have followed him into the woods, given him a severe head injury, taken the dog and left him there bleeding.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh and if he is ever the stranger drowning when I have to choose between him and my dog, I would swim ot to my dog and then kick him in the privates so he couldn't even stay afloat.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

King&Skylar said:


> some people are sick, hurting an innocent animal. the camera person is just as guilty as the abuser.


Don't get upset with the camera person, we have no idea what happened after the tape stopped rolling. Besides, the person filming may have thought it more important to get evidence of the abuse on tape for later use against the guy, rather than stopping it. It would make sense to get the tape, then go after the guy at the time of the incident...But we have no idea what was done after they stopped filming, like I said...


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

MY question is though, what do you do in a situation like this??? 
I came across this very situation at the dog park on Saturday morning, a young 20-ish hispanic male with a very young pit bull. The dog kept running away from him (I know know why) but we were outside the fenced in area. I didn't realize he was abusive and thought she had just escaped his reach so when she came to me, I kept her at bay with treats for him to catch up. 
He literally kicked her just like this guy and I hopped up from a bend immediately and started screaming at him, I mean SCREAMING. I'm one loud beeyatch too. Everyone in the park looked and came running thinking he was hurting me. The guy then snatched the dog up and punched the dog multiple times and THREW her into his tiny car from 5 feet away. I continued to scream at him (really, there wasn't anything physical I could do because of having my two dogs with me and I would probably end up hurt anyhow)
After he threw the dog in the car he turned back and threatened to come kick my, well ya know. Unbelievably my two GSD's stood perfectly on both sides of me like they just knew to be there. I snatched my phone out of my pocket and called the cops (all local departments are on speed dial because I'm a nerd) So he turned and threatened to hurt me so I yelled for him to consider his steps carefully as he hadn't paid any attention to my dogs thus far. When he realized I held the leash to two german shepherds he backed up......when he realized he had 20 people running over to help and at him, he ran off and jumped in his car and sped away. 

Of course I got his tag and passed it onto the cops and gave a statement but in the end unless the guy is caught.....what can you really do? 

Sometimes video is the only option when you fear for your safety and these days if you beat the crap out of someone you then have to worry about being sued or having the other person leave you in worse condition than them. I wish things could be taken care of by punching someone, but it's not that way anymore.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

VChurch said:


> Poor dog!
> I turned the TV on the other day and it was on one of those talk shows and they were showing "unbelievable" videos and one of them was from the elevator of an apartment building in which the guy got in the elevator, kicked his little dog (and I'm talking like a small terrier-sized dog), then he patted his leg and coaxed the dog over. When the dog came over and jumped up on him he pet him and then kicked him again. It was completely ridiculous, the poor dog hit the side of the elevator. I had to stop watching at that point.
> 
> It's so awful to see people abuse their dogs


:shocked: Don't ask me why, but I just Googled the video you're talking about to see it. I want to tie that guy up and do to his face what he did to that dog!!! I bet that poor dog had broken bones after that. People are sick!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

LeftyGinger said:


> MY question is though, what do you do in a situation like this???
> I came across this very situation at the dog park on Saturday morning, a young 20-ish hispanic male with a very young pit bull. The dog kept running away from him (I know know why) but we were outside the fenced in area. I didn't realize he was abusive and thought she had just escaped his reach so when she came to me, I kept her at bay with treats for him to catch up.
> He literally kicked her just like this guy and I hopped up from a bend immediately and started screaming at him, I mean SCREAMING. I'm one loud beeyatch too. Everyone in the park looked and came running thinking he was hurting me. The guy then snatched the dog up and punched the dog multiple times and THREW her into his tiny car from 5 feet away. I continued to scream at him (really, there wasn't anything physical I could do because of having my two dogs with me and I would probably end up hurt anyhow)
> After he threw the dog in the car he turned back and threatened to come kick my, well ya know. Unbelievably my two GSD's stood perfectly on both sides of me like they just knew to be there. I snatched my phone out of my pocket and called the cops (all local departments are on speed dial because I'm a nerd) So he turned and threatened to hurt me so I yelled for him to consider his steps carefully as he hadn't paid any attention to my dogs thus far. When he realized I held the leash to two german shepherds he backed up......when he realized he had 20 people running over to help and at him, he ran off and jumped in his car and sped away.
> ...


Freakin scary! Good thing you had you 2 GSD with you. Any man that will threaten a woman in public is not a man! What an idiot I bet he smacks his wife/girlfriend around. Sorry but I have no use for people like that period, line them up and shoot them they are a drain on society


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!! Who wants to go on the hunting party?! This guy should get leashed and dragged around and beaten and then worse!!! I have no words that wouldnt get me thrown off this board. As far as the poster who had an encounter with the dog abuser in person.... I'm right there with you on the screaming thing. My dogs would NOT have been able to remain calm at that point though. I start going off, so do my dogs. Holy crap.... i like the shoot the drain on society idea. I wouldnt have been able to control myself and that prick screaming and yelling and threatening had it been me would have been on the ground in some SERIOUS pain when the cops arrived. THIS is why i dont like people. People as a whole are stupid. Certain individuals are fine. ARG!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks like a young guy with very little patience. I mean, yes, he kicked the dog a couple of times, the dog was not coming quickly and he seemed to be in a hurry. Certainly not good. Not exactly a candidate for some shot gun justice, sorry. 

If he gets caught and they take the dog away and give him a fine, that would be great. I find the elevator story much more disturbing. It is one thing to kick the dog out of frustration or impatience, it is quite another to call a dog over, entice him for pets or whatever, and then kick it, and then do it again. 

I find the motive more disturbing. The one, the guy just seems to want to get this over with. Maybe his mother or wife told him to walk the dog, and he is taking out his irritability on the dog. When I was four, I had been dragged around by a six foot babysitter who was irritated with me, while not having been kicked, it was certainly very similar to this scene, with many jerks and explicatives. But the other guy, something about taking an animal's trust and desire to please, and kicking it when it is doing what you asked, that is just downright evil. That guy needs a date with a ball bat.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't care what the reason is. You shouldn't kick a dog or drag them around like that. I'm willing to bet the dog wasn't going 'fast enough' because he was afraid of the person on the other end of the leash and didn't want to go near him!

As for the guy that was kicking the little Pom/Chi in the elevator, that's just disgusting. Not even his dog. Even if it was, there's no way to justify that. 

This is why I hate people. What that woman said in the Pom/Chi beating video is SO true. "He's more animal than the dog!"


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

That made me sick....low life scum!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

selzer said:


> If he gets caught and they take the dog away and give him a fine, that would be great. I find the elevator story much more disturbing. It is one thing to kick the dog out of frustration or impatience, it is quite another to call a dog over, entice him for pets or whatever, and then kick it, and then do it again.


The first dog was probably trusting to...probably just thought he was going for a nice walk.
There's no excuse for kicking a dog out of frustration or impatience. Both people are guilty of abusing an animal, I don't see one as less disturbing than the other.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I did not watch the other video I just can not bring myself to do it. This guy not only kicked the dog but swung it around on the leash as well. He needs a swift kick in his party pants, no reason for him to reproduce!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Years ago when I was living in Budapest, my boyfriend and I were walking home at night. We saw a man on the other side of the street walking his GSD. Suddenly he started beating the dog, which dropped to the ground and huddled up. He was beating it with the lead and kicking it. I ran toward the man and my boyfriend starting screaming at him. 

We yelled at each other in three languages...the dog cringing on the ground the whole time. He finally told me in broken english that it was his dog and he could do what he wanted. He made me so sad. He stalked off and we followed him. We took down his address and had a friend report it for us (he was hungarian and said he knew who to call). It haunts me that we could do no more.

When I moved back to the states I got my first GSD and began to volunteer with the shelter and rescue. It was in honor of the dog in Budapest.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

these videos make me more upset then the "how could you"!!!! at least those pups get put out of misery! these abused one have to live through the torture of never being good enough for their owner! i could punch somebody right now!!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That's terrible. I really wonder about people sometimes.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

tonkatuff81 said:


> As sick as that puke is, remember that there are plenty of people who abuse their kids in a similarly disgusting way.


So sad, and very true. As heart-wrenching as it is to see something like what happened in this video, it is even harder when you see it happen to kids. Those situations are some of the few times I have questioned whether I want to continue being a nurse.

What sucks is when that maternal (or paternal) instinct kicks in, whether its dogs or kids, and, to heck with the consequences, but you just want to take them all home with you!! But then reality hits you in the face


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What a douche! If you don't want to take your dog out in the rain then DONT GET A DOG!


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

This is absolutely heart breaking...


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep...no two ways about it. I would have followed him into the forest . 

Me and the dog would have come out......


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> Yep...no two ways about it. I would have followed him into the forest .
> 
> Me and the dog would have come out......


 
yup.... and if he made it out... it would be on a stretcher and he'd probably be getting a 50% to a full body cast!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe he wasn't the dog's owner. Maybe he was someone the owners were paying to take the dog for a walk midway through the work day, or someone the owners were paying to train the dog.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

selzer said:


> Maybe he wasn't the dog's owner. Maybe he was someone the owners were paying to take the dog for a walk midway through the work day, or someone the owners were paying to train the dog.


 That is scary too....


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I see people do that around here very often.. But without proof there is nothing to be done. It's sad..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks more like somebody who was told to take the dog out. Like his mom, dad or girlfriend told him to and he really didn't want to take it out and lets all his anger out on the dog....


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Something about a fire ant mound and the perp being covered in honey comes to mind for some reason !!!


----------

